# A film I worked on just won a student Academy Award!



## Simplesly (May 15, 2013)

Kudos to the director - he has tons of talent and I was very honored to work on this project: 

http://www.oscars.org/awards/saa/2013/koehler.html


----------



## Tatu (May 15, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Mike Marino (May 15, 2013)

Congrats Neil!


----------



## germancomponist (May 15, 2013)

What a great moment for you! Congrats!


----------



## Lex (May 15, 2013)

Congratulations! 

alex


----------



## studiofx (May 29, 2013)

Congratulations Neil...Keep it up!


----------



## wst3 (May 29, 2013)

Congratulations Neil - not only can you take pride in your contribution to the film, but also in the fact that you provide a little glimmer for those of us who follow...


----------



## impressions (May 29, 2013)

congrats mate!


----------

